# Update on My First Planted Terrarium With Water Feature



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a 18x36x24" Exo Terra that I planted in January of this year.
It is made for a 1.1 pair of Luecs. I still have yet to add oak leaf creeping fig to the background, add some tube corkbark to the sides for hiding spaces, and seed the tank with isopods and springtails.

A few questions:
How do I tell if the water is safe for frogs? It's a caramel color which I'm pretty sure is from substrate and plant run off but I just want to make sure it can't be harmful.
Is the carnivorous plant _sundew_ safe for adult luecs?
When I made the terrarium, I unknowingly used the sphagnum moss from home depot that grows a mold that can be harmful to frogs. When I found out it was harmful I took out all the sphagnum I could find and replaced it with a good sphagnum but i'm sure I didn't get it all. I have not seen the harmful white weblike mold in the tank. Should I wait longer for the shagnum to break down more? I don't really want to take out all the substrate and plants but I can if that's the only way.
Anyone know why my terrarium moss isn't doing well? The humidity on the floor is about 96% and 75-80% air humidity. It gets bright lighting (6500k and 5500k) but it is turning brown.




























Sundew









Sundew flowers









Jewel Orchid









Thanks for looking!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice tank. I can't wait to see it grown in! You are off to a good start for your first viv


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks really nice! Personally I'd be hesitant about putting a Drosera capensis (which I believe is what your sundew is) in with dart frogs. Simply to err on the side of caution. Apart from the extremely small risk they pose to your frogs, it will catch your fruitflies!


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
Any advice on the sphagnum moss?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Loui1203 said:


> Thanks guys!
> Any advice on the sphagnum moss?


I would cover the sphagnum moss with some dried leaves. Jeremy Huff sells them at a very low price.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice looking viv,will look even better once it has grown in.


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's another update! Added a few more plants and some corkbark.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

WOW, great viv!
What is the green bromeliad with pink tips in the top right corner of the tank? I like it a lot.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow I love this build!! This is going to look great when it grows in a little more. I am a big fan of those small pieces of wood stuck to the sides! Also I agree that leaf litter is essential and IMO will improve the overall appearance of your tank!! Keep the updates rollin, I want to see this later on!


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

frograck said:


> WOW, great viv!
> What is the green bromeliad with pink tips in the top right corner of the tank? I like it a lot.


Thanks! Sorry to say that I have no idea what that bromeliad is. A friend gave it to me from his yard with the other one.



cschub13 said:


> Wow I love this build!! This is going to look great when it grows in a little more. I am a big fan of those small pieces of wood stuck to the sides! Also I agree that leaf litter is essential and IMO will improve the overall appearance of your tank!! Keep the updates rollin, I want to see this later on!


Thank you! 
If you look closely I put some leaf litter here and there but I can go add some more.

I'm thinking about adding a fogger on top of the waterfall and have it roll down the rocks and wood. Opinions?


----------



## frogster (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good...


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the setup you have here


----------



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice! Love the cork. Foggers are great, but don't overdo it and find a good rhythm on your timer.


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Great Set up. A fogger would be a good addition.


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

I love your tank setup! That water feature is really cool looking and I like where all your brom's are.


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

nice tank thanks for sharing


----------

